# Evan Almighty



## Chee (May 3, 2007)

Sequel to Bruce Almighty.

In my opinion, it looks stupid. Evan has to build an arc? No. Just no.


----------



## Nico (May 3, 2007)

Bruce Almighty was wonderful as a single movie. A sequel may ruin it. I feel gthe bad reviews coming already.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2007)

this is such an unnecessary film -.-


----------



## HK-47 (May 3, 2007)

It may be ok,you never know.Don't judge it now,it hasn't been released yet.After it has been released then judge it....


----------



## Captain Gir (May 4, 2007)

and thus we have reached the _sequels are always worse than the original movie and usually kill the series, with exceptions_


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 4, 2007)

I didn't like that much Bruce Almighty. Couldn't find it tha funny.

I like Steve carrel but well, we will se how he saves that thing.

the spanish names of those movies are hilarious by the way.


----------



## Gator (May 4, 2007)

Oh noes they gonna ruin it!


----------



## Kazekaga-Sama (May 4, 2007)

Oh no here we go again. Havnt they figured out that sequels ruin movie franchises if not done properly? I wont judge it yet but I'm expecting a flop.


----------



## Clovis15 (May 5, 2007)

Nico said:


> Bruce Almighty was wonderful as a single movie. A sequel may ruin it. I feel gthe bad reviews coming already.



My thoughts as well when I first learned of it: "The first movie beautifully made a complete point about God's relation to Man with nothing missing. How on Earth could a sequel possibly add anything that wasn't already there?" The bad reviews cometh indeed.


----------



## Starber (May 5, 2007)

But guys... it's Steve Carell; he's full of win.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2007)

Doesn't look like It,ll be as emotional or cool as Bruce Almight but I'm gonna probaly go see it. Anybody else?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 21, 2007)

why did they even make this? lol you'd think one movie of this exact same idea is way more than sufficient


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 21, 2007)

I guess they made this movie just because Steve Carell became more known to the public, but that doesn't mean the movie will be great.

We'll just see how loveable Evan really is this time, lol.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 21, 2007)

Nah, I'm not going to see it. I don't find Steve Carell funny in the least.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 22, 2007)

I plan to stay far away from this movie. I get the feeling it won't be as funny as Bruce Almighty.


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 22, 2007)

You can't count it out yet,it may not be as funny as the first one but that doesn't mean it's bad so atleast see it before judging it because before you see it you can't TRULY judge it.
So for now please,don't be hatin'....


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 22, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Nah, I'm not going to see it. I don't find Steve Carell funny in the least.



Well said.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 22, 2007)

steve carrell is great but this movie is vapid at its core


----------



## Creator (Jun 22, 2007)

From the trailers it looks pretty good. Want to watch it.


----------



## Starber (Jun 23, 2007)

When is this movie coming out? I could look it up, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Rukie (Jun 23, 2007)

At first, from all the trailers, I thought it lookded kiddied down, like it was made for a younger audience. Then I saw an eight minute clip on Yahoo Movies, and it acually had some adult terms in there. Other than that, I don't know, I wanna see it, it looks okay. Just don't know how they're going to follow up the first movie (for those who haven't yet caught on, Steve Carrell is playing the exact same character as the first film, only this time he gets the lead role).


----------



## Journey (Jun 24, 2007)

I really need to see that movie. It looks funny.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 24, 2007)

I come for the movie, but stay for the Maile fanservice.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised with this film.

If not then it'll just go onto my list of Sleepover movies, where we watch shit films like The Producers, or Korea's; The Host.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

i seen trailers and prewiews and i doesnt look as good as bruce almighty and i dont think it can but idk i might see it if a friend wants to see it wit me, but it's nothing i would see by myself or invite somebody to.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 24, 2007)

don't care 'bout this movie. bruce almighty was good enough, so there's no need for another movie like this.

and I have never heard of Steve Carell anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2007)

Rock_Lee said:


> don't care 'bout this movie. bruce almighty was good enough, so there's no need for another movie like this.
> 
> and I have never heard of Steve Carell anyway.



Steve carell is the guy in 40 year old virgin plus his show the office, oh and he's funnier then Jim carry. 

With that being said this movie sucked


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm not going to see it.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 24, 2007)

It's not one of those movies where the trailers moves me to the point of saying must watch, so I will not watch.


----------



## Riley (Jun 24, 2007)

The movie sucked ass. I hated it just hated it. Just HATED this piece of shit.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 24, 2007)

I refuse to see it.  Bruce Almighty was kind of cool, and sorta sweet.  This just looks stupid.  It's taking a good idea too far. :/

I love Steve Carell, but I'm not sure that I love him that much.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2007)

Lil Saint2k9 said:


> The movie sucked ass. I hated it just hated it. Just HATED this piece of shit.



Let me guess, you hated it?


----------



## Shizor (Jun 24, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Nah, I'm not going to see it. I don't find Steve Carell funny in the least.



...really?

I think the guy is hilarious.


----------



## Riley (Jun 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Let me guess, you hated it?



HATED IT!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 25, 2007)

I know I'll be dissapointed but I'll still check out this movie.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 25, 2007)

I saw it today it was ok I'm more a fan of Steve Carrell than Jim Carry so I liked it better than Bruce Almighty.


----------



## Metric (Jun 26, 2007)

I can tell this is going to be awful compared to Bruce Almighty - so not for me.


----------



## Starber (Jun 29, 2007)

While I was down the shore, I read a review of it in the newspaper, and it wasn't very good. Meh, I'm more interested in _License to Wed_ anyway.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 29, 2007)

It looks ight, Ima try and see it this weekend.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 29, 2007)

I might go see it this weekend.


----------



## Goom (Jun 29, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Nah, I'm not going to see it. I don't find Steve Carell funny in the least.



even when he played the retarded guy in anchorman!!


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2007)

I just came back from watching it. If you compare it Bruce Almighty, NOWHERE near BA. It had it's moments but in the end seems so packaged just to make more money. A good time waster but if you there's another movie you're interested it, you might wanna check that one out instead.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 1, 2007)

I saw an advanced screening of it and it was a decent watch. I don't think it would be as good as Bruce Almighty since this guy didn't actually have God-like powers. That must've taken a lot of time with the boat and the animals lol. 

Did anyone catch Malie Flanagan (the English voice of Naruto) in the movie? She played the mail lady.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 1, 2007)

Meh, I thought it was okay. Nothing to rave about, that's for sure. It wasn't even close to Bruce Almighty, not to mention how large of an impact it had due to the down-rating (ie, BA was PG-13 while EA was PG). Had some funny moments, though overall I found it bland.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm amazed that the religious fanatics haven't bitched about this film


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 2, 2007)

this got turned into a PG movie, to give it mass appeal and sure enough it fucked it up, just like F4 silver surfer.  

I didn't watch it so I don't know if that's true,but the numbers speak for themselves, this movie is gonna be a loss ...


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 2, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> this got turned into a PG movie, to give it mass appeal and sure enough it fucked it up, just like F4 silver surfer.
> 
> I didn't watch it so I don't know if that's true,but the numbers speak for themselves, this movie is gonna be a loss ...



I should also go to mention the fact that my movie-viewing experience was greatly affected by the younger audience present. The theater was swarming was children, their parents and, of course....crying babies. Yelling, screaming, lots of talking, noise-making....really, that's what you get nowadays when you go to a PG movie. 

I really wish they would have made this PG-13, as well. Killed the movie, to be honest.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 2, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> I should also go to mention the fact that my movie-viewing experience was greatly affected by the younger audience present. The theater was swarming was children, their parents and, of course....crying babies. Yelling, screaming, lots of talking, noise-making....really, that's what you get nowadays when you go to a PG movie.
> 
> I really wish they would have made this PG-13, as well. Killed the movie, to be honest.



had that going on when I saw Shrek 3, when I saw hot fuzz some ass had his phone one and talking on it while they were sitting behind me, then I got up, took his phone and and I almost threw it across the theater, but decided to give it back to him after the movie and got an apology from him also


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2007)

I saw it and It was just plain awful not at all nothing was redeeming about that piece of shit. Steve Carrel just completely killed the almight series. His lack of funny too pisses me off. Jim Carrey owns him in that department. That and the fact of how PG this movie be.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 26, 2007)

I saw this movie yesterday. Well, for sure, this movie was not as close to the first one, but I think it's decent enough. I had quite some laughs watching this, especially the part where it rained for quite a while.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 26, 2007)

Haven't watched it yet. For some reason it didn't appeal to me as much as Bruce Almighty.

I also had a feeling that they ruined the climactic moment of the film with the Arc scene in the commercial.


----------

